# Job for Wife?



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have just secured a position in Dubai and the finances work out OK - but work out a lot better if I could rely on my wife finding work.

Can anybody give any thoughts on how easy it is for her to find something? She is not degree qualified - and is currently working in Healthcare as a Physiotherapy Assistant - which is what she would like to do over there.

At the end of the day though, she doesn't want to be stuck at home while I'm out working - and she'd do pretty much anything other than that.

Any thoughts / advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## abraham (Nov 4, 2008)

She'll have no problem working! Her residency Visa should be under your name and not your employer. When she gets a job they will ask for an NOC (No Objection Letter) in that case it will be you. Where are you living?
My wife is a part-time Nurse at teh Dubai American Acadamy in al Barsha. They are short staffed and always looking.


----------



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't have a house yet but looking at Mirdif area - we'll make enquiries when I'm over in a couple of weeks time. thanks.


----------

